# Carriage Units



## Chad Pasquini (Sep 16, 2014)

Local developer purchased two parcels, one has two existing 4-plex's, the other parcel has one 6 unit apartment building, both parcels are adjacent to each other. We had a pre-application meeting last night, would like to construct a 6 unit and a 3 unit apartment above carports on the parcel that has two existing 4-plex's and a 8 unit with 4 below and 4 above, a 6 unit with 3 below and 3 above, question, can I use carriage unit for the units above carports with no accessibility requirements and require two units on the other parcel to be accessible with remaining first floor units being adaptable?, also would any of the existing units have to comply with accessibility if they are not touching them, kind of a lot going on with this question, but you are a smart bunch Thanks, and just so you know, I have come to the conclusion to use carriage units for apartments above carports and to require the other two to meet accessibility, but can be persuaded to change my mind as we are in the early  stages, as they have not submitted yet.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 16, 2014)

2013 CALIFORNIA BUILDING CODE

CARRIAGE UNIT. [HCD l-AC) A dwelling unit with living space on one or more floors immediately above a Group U, private garage or garages. The footprint of the garage or garages is used as the footprint for the remaining floor or floors of the units above and the garage level contains no habitable space.

Note: Dwelling units located over a common garage shall not be considered carriage units.

A Carriage unit as defined above is exempt from accessibility requirements

Remember the footprint of the garage must be the same as the Carriage unit above it, no overhangs....


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks Mark, that is what I had told the designer last night, but the designer was trying to exceed the 2nd floor footprint by adding a pop out, I said then make them accessible and provide an elevator. Mark, so than I would be ok to not require them to make any changes to existing units?


----------



## mark handler (Sep 16, 2014)

Chad Pasquini said:
			
		

> Thanks Mark, that is what I had told the designer last night, but the designer was trying to exceed the 2nd floor footprint by adding a pop out, I said then make them accessible and provide an elevator. Mark, so than I would be ok to not require them to make any changes to existing units?


If the footprints are equal, they are exemt of the CBC 11A reqmts

If they were built with public funds, all bets are off


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Sep 16, 2014)

Mark, do these carriage units have to have there own entrance, well what I am trying to say is can they share a common walkway meaning 1 stairway to the common walkway and each have their own entrance, or do they have to be accessed with a stairway from individual garages?


----------



## mark handler (Sep 17, 2014)

Chad Pasquini said:
			
		

> Mark, do these carriage units have to have there own entrance, well what I am trying to say is can they share a common walkway meaning 1 stairway to the common walkway and each have their own entrance, or do they have to be accessed with a stairway from individual garages?


Judgement call


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Sep 17, 2014)

I am looking for a fall guy here Mark, I really cant find any language that would disallow it. Thanks


----------



## mark handler (Sep 17, 2014)

Unit can not be larger from the footprint of the garage. if you concider the entry walk as a part of the unit ....Judgement call


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Sep 17, 2014)

Are bay windows considered overhangs, provided they do not add floor space?

Brent.


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 17, 2014)

Let the hair splitting begin, when can a connecting second story walkway between carriage units be seen as a bridge between units or does "seperate" units mean just that (no connection other than at ground level)?,

Bay windows typically "project" above floor level, (similar to RV's (smiling)) but do not add square footage, they can on the other hand limit side yard access if installed there (limit to only front and rears of units)?


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Sep 17, 2014)

I was just thinking "footprint". Popouts on rv's typically add  usable square footage when deployed.

Bay windows can add some seating maybe but no traversable footage.

Also, in a carport soft story what defines the footprint of the garage, or parking area? Is it defined by the supporting posts, or does the upper footprint, say with 24" overhangs all around, define the footprint? If so then it is moot. The footprint then is defined as the upper story, therefore there are no overhangs.

Brent.


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 17, 2014)

Footprint infers discontinous seperation between units, no shared parking beneath, open to the sky? (projections into second floor air space might be an allowable consideration)

But, a bridge at the second floor might constitute connection and therefore individual units would be "connected".


----------

